# Dropship



## Chris66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Good morning

Does anyone here know who would dropship machines? We are a gift based website and are looking for a supplier of domestic grinding and brewing machines

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What pricepoint were you looking to source within? (eg machines up to £200, grinders up to £250)


----------



## Chris66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Aiming at the domestic market and the website(s) I run are not niche coffee or for connoisseurs, so my target audience would be enthusiasts at best. Therefore, price points would be up to a couple of hundred I'd say.... Its pointless trying to compete with dedicated sites selling more specialised equipment.

I'd also be interested in hearing from any roasters interested in supplying 'gift pack' coffees in the price point of 40 to 50 quid


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

For the market you are aiming at, why not open an Amazon a-store? You can put individual machines on your own website and you get a comission for each one you sell. I may be interested in doing your coffee for you - what sort of thing were you after?

Andy


----------



## Chris66 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Andy

I have explored an Amazon store, but need to finish other projects first, far too much going on









also, I need a machine supplier before I can sell on Amazon









For the coffee itself, I'd like to offer variety packs of say 250g and 4 or 6 packs of great coffee presented in done way that makes it 'gifty' and possibly throw in speciality sugar etc

I hope that makes sense

If interested, pm me and we can talk more

Cheers


----------

